# Mandalay



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Am not sure if this has been on SN previously.
A site of interest to R/Os Bank Liners Common Bros seafarers and marine artists etc 

See *here*


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 27, 2010)

I for one have not come across that site before, thanks for posting the link it is a very interesting site.(Applause)


----------



## shinz (Sep 29, 2018)

Agreed, some lovely stuff on there, it will get a longer return visit.


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

What a find. I fast forwarded to Weybank chapters 7 and 8, describing Singapore and Bangkok in the 1960s and 70s. The descriptions of Seletar Air base, The Swimming Club and the Malay communist insurgency contain some unique and historical tidbits. Fascinating.


----------



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

Fantastic! 

How about that lunatic R/O not wanting to give a handover...(EEK)


----------



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

Fantastic QSP story!

(Applause)


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Vision not so dusty T2 can you pinpoint the two mentioned above?


----------



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

They are in part 1 and 3


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

mv Weybank Chapter 1 and 3?


----------



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

yes, at the link above


----------



## Bob M (Jul 14, 2019)

Great site.
Sorry not more on the Glasgow-Dublin ferries. We went to Greystones for our Summer BB camp on them. Almost lost my virginity on my last trip!
Yeah, great memories
Bob


----------

